# Zach could still make the all star team (merged)



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If enough players continue to get hurt Zach has a chance




> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2763202


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*

Hate to sound defeatist, but as long as Stern is the commish... it ain't gonna happen. IMO, the dude seriously has something personal against the Blazers.

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*

I think Nash sitting out the All-Star game would have more of an effect on Jarrett Jack in the rookie game than Randolph.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*

I think, with Nash and potentially Iverson both sitting out, it doesn't necessarily mean that Zach will make it. 

Plus, he'd be the what, 15th or 16th choice. Not much glory in that.

I think they'd replace both PG's (as much as Iverson is a PG) with a PG and a SG. Like Williams (Utah) and Ray Allen (Sea). Maybe Ginobili, altho the Spurs already have 2 players.

I'm not sure what it means that they replaced a PF and a C (Boozer and Yao) with 2 small forwards. They have no real C on the team (Amare is the only "C" on the team, and thats hogwash that they consider him a "C"), so it wouldn't surprise me to see Okur and Williams be the replacements for Nash and Iverson (assuming Iverson sits out).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*

The only way I see Zach making it is if we lose another foward. Deron & Mehmet are next in line I think.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



Samuel said:


> I think Nash sitting out the All-Star game would have more of an effect on Jarrett Jack in the rookie game than Randolph.



Unfortunately I don't believe that would impact the rookie game. My understanding is that if Williams is added to the ASG roster he will still play in the rookie game as well.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Allstar Game: One more shot for Zbo...?*

I bet Derron Williams or Brand gets the nod but you never know. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2763202


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



TLo said:


> My understanding is that if Williams is added to the ASG roster he will still play in the rookie game as well.


Yes.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*

Deron I could be fine with getting the selection because 1) he is a point guard 2) 9 assists is real nice to go with 17 ppg. However, I would be real annoyed if Okur got the bid over Zach. They shoot the same FG% but Zach scores 6 more ppg, rebounds 3 more boards per game, has about the same assist and blocks per game. The only area where Okur is better is 3pt%, which is not even a common measure for PF/C's. Zach does more with a lot less. Okur is a 3rd option and would only get the bid because he is on a winning team. LAME,


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*

err nevermind...:biggrin: missed this earlier..doh!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



Hap said:


> I think, with Nash and potentially Iverson both sitting out, it doesn't necessarily mean that Zach will make it.
> 
> Plus, he'd be the what, 15th or 16th choice. Not much glory in that.
> 
> ...


Hey, 15th - 16th choice . . . an All Star appearance is an accomplishment.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Hey, 15th - 16th choice . . . an All Star appearance is an accomplishment.


Jamaal and Dale Davis's all star appearances aren't as impressive.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Hey, 15th - 16th choice . . . an All Star appearance is an accomplishment.



If I remember his contract correctly it means a lot financially as well.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



Nate McVillain said:


> Deron I could be fine with getting the selection because 1) he is a point guard 2) 9 assists is real nice to go with 17 ppg. However, I would be real annoyed if Okur got the bid over Zach. They shoot the same FG% but Zach scores 6 more ppg, rebounds 3 more boards per game, has about the same assist and blocks per game. The only area where Okur is better is 3pt%, which is not even a common measure for PF/C's. Zach does more with a lot less. Okur is a 3rd option and would only get the bid because he is on a winning team. LAME,


agreed...


okur is NO all-star. Zach is, at least in this case.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Iverson is out as well. If this continues I would not be surprised if Raef gets an All-Star nod...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

This happens every year - why don't they just work it into the voting system?

The player with the highest coach votes who isn't on the roster is in - regardless of position.

Why does position matter anyway? It's the All-star team and the best of each position were already supposedly selected.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Zach could still make the all star team*



mediocre man said:


> If I remember his contract correctly it means a lot financially as well.


2 mil according to Crapzano...(see Crapzano thread)


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Potentially silly question:

If Zach DOESNT get the nod for the All-Star game, how will you feel about it?

Personally, I will feel very bad for Zach. The dude has worked his tail off, changed his focus from stats to wins, and has become an integral part of our young core. Yeah, there are areas of his game that could still be improved, but hes only human - and Im really happy with the improvement hes shown this season (after an incredibly frustrating last season). But I wont be surprised - because I see the All-Star game as almost purely a popularity contest, and Portland Trail Blazers historically have a pretty difficult time in the area of league-wide popularity.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Potentially silly question:
> 
> If Zach DOESNT get the nod for the All-Star game, how will you feel about it?
> 
> ...



Zach has a lot to overcome. He is one of the hardest working players in the NBA, a great scorer and good rebounder. What his problems will be are these. 

1. Off court perception
2. No defense
3. Small market team
4. No tv appearances
5. Not an ESPN highlight kind of huy
6. Not a good team record
7. Good player on a bad team....(how good is he really?)

Some of these are valid, most aren't. That's why Zach will have such a hard time.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

As has been said above, I would expect that the Commissioner will add another guard to replace Nash. If he does that, fine. If he puts Okur on the roster ahead of Zach, that should be seen as a total slap in the fact to Zach and to Blazers fans. The guy's stats are nowhere near those that Zach has put up.

As far as the good player on a bad team mantra goes...that's totally bogus, IMO. Zach is the Blazers' number one offensive option and, as a result, gets double- and triple-teamed nightly and still puts up scoring and rebounding numbers that are worthy of an All-Star berth. He plays no defense? Please. Since when has that been a factor in an All-Star game? 

I think Nate McMillan's comments to Zach on the All-Star selection process were on target. His advice was that Zach needs to view it as a multi-year agenda to change the perceptions of him around the league. He was unjustly characterised as backsliding last year when, in reality, he was simply still recovering from his surgery. His off-court issues this past summer did nothing to help his reputation around the league. If he can keep his nose clean this summer, if he puts up similar numbers next season, and if the Blazers continue to improve their record next year, then he should finally get the recognition he desires.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> As has been said above, I would expect that the Commissioner will add another guard to replace Nash. If he does that, fine. If he puts Okur on the roster ahead of Zach, that should be seen as a total slap in the fact to Zach and to Blazers fans. The guy's stats are nowhere near those that Zach has put up.
> 
> As far as the good player on a bad team mantra goes...that's totally bogus, IMO. Zach is the Blazers' number one offensive option and, as a result, gets double- and triple-teamed nightly and still puts up scoring and rebounding numbers that are worthy of an All-Star berth. He plays no defense? Please. Since when has that been a factor in an All-Star game?
> 
> I think Nate McMillan's comments to Zach on the All-Star selection process were on target. His advice was that Zach needs to view it as a multi-year agenda to change the perceptions of him around the league. He was unjustly characterised as backsliding last year when, in reality, he was simply still recovering from his surgery. His off-court issues this past summer did nothing to help his reputation around the league. If he can keep his nose clean this summer, if he puts up similar numbers next season, and if the Blazers continue to improve their record next year, then he should finally get the recognition he desires.


Plus it sends the message that one player can single-handedly elevate a team to a good record. Not the case. To be good in today's game you need at least 6 good players on your team. Do we therefore fault Randolph for not having a good enough supporting cast?

If Randolph is not selected (as I suspect), I hope Stern picks Deron Williams. If he picks Okur, he's going with yet another guy who hasn't been as consistent as Randolph this year. If he picks Ray Allen, he's contradicting the 'good team' philosophy that got Josh Howard on the team.

[crosses fingers]


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

With 2 guards down I imagine it will be Deron Williams and Chris Paul, but who knows...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

deron is one thing because of the jazz' record, but if either allen or paul are selected over zach it will be a monster snub. paul missed 17 games and allen missed 10 games for teams with worse than expected records. zach has paid a lot of dues without being an allstar, has been relatively consistent this year, and is playing for a team with a better than expected record.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

It's Okur and Allen. Can't believe Okur made it over Randolph.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

It's official. The NBA hates the Blazer. BS!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> It's Okur and Allen. Can't believe Okur made it over Randolph.



Shows how little Zach is thought of around the league to me.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> It's Okur and Allen. Can't believe Okur made it over Randolph.


What a load of crap.

I have no intention of watching the All-Star game. It would be nice if the All-Star Game's ratings showed a zero share for the Portland market.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Bonkers.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just wrote to Wheels to ask him what he thinks would be the best way for us fans to make sure our grievances are heard. His response should be interesting; he's a total Blazers homer and will likely be *really* ticked about both Allen and Okur making the team over Zach.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think you all know my feelings towards Zach, but this is just stupid. Williams I would have been ok with, but Okur is seriously a bad choice over Zach. Their numbers aren't really even close. I hope The Blazers can somehow get Stern on Courtside and question him as to how he could omit Randolph in favor of Okur.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I can understand a Jazz player making it as a replacement for Boozer, but I don't get why it was Okur and not Williams. 

And not only that, the fact that Ray Allen made it and Zach didn't, seems puzzling. 

Ray (also) is a poor defender, and his team is actually worse (record wise) than us. 

But whats really strange to me is how they added *another* SG/SF to the team. What, adding Howard and Anthony wasn't enough, they decided to add ANOTHER SG/SF type player?

So there is 0 PG's on the team, iirc.

Considering they replaced a PF, a C, a SG and a PG (or 2 PG's if you consider Iverson is much more of a PG than he gets credit for) with 3 SF's and a PF/C...it makes you wonder.

Not that Zach being on the team should be a given, but honestly, how can you justify Allen being there ahead of him? Both are scorers first, but Zach is the only player (iirc) who is averaging 24-10 this year. AND we have a better record.

But it's not a surprise.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Stats don't tell the whole story. The jazz have won 10-15 games easily if not more just by Okurs clutch shooting. I mean he has all these nights. He is the reason the jazz are on a 5 game winning streak right now. He his a big shot against the spurs, the suns, the bulls, and even the knicks while having the flu going on to score 29. Stern was looking at the team record of the jazz being 34-17 just like he was when he picked Howard a week earlier. Howard's stats are similar to Okurs, only Okur is 39% from the 3 on 238 attempts.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

this is bull****....i can understand ray allen making it cuz he is having a good year but okur over zach?!!?!?!?

i would have liked deron williams or chris paul to go over that cat or even marcus camby is having a great year....but okur over zach...straight bull****


**** okur...who cares if hes clutch...hes not a star

if thats the case robert horry and derek fisher should be 5 or 6 time all stars...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Stats don't tell the whole story. The jazz have won 10-15 games easily if not more just by Okurs clutch shooting. I mean he has all these nights. He is the reason the jazz are on a 5 game winning streak right now. He his a big shot against the spurs, the suns, the bulls, and even the knicks while having the flu going on to score 29. Stern was looking at the team record of the jazz being 34-17 just like he was when he picked Howard a week earlier. Howard's stats are similar to Okurs, only Okur is 39% from the 3 on 238 attempts.


So, maybe replace Nash with ooh, I don't know.....a point guard? You know, the position that now has only 1 player on the western conference roster?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, Melo and J-Ho, I can understand, but Mehmet Freakin' Okur, no F'ing way. So much for the theory Zach's lack of defense was the reason he didn't get picked. Okur can't guard a fence post.

Zach Randolph: 24.1 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 1.9 APG, 0.465 FG%, EFF = 22.47
Mehmet Okur: 18.2, 7.4, 2.0, 0.465 FG% EFF = 18.57

This is a MAJOR snub by Stern. These two aren't even close. Zach's 14th in the entire league in scoring, Okur is 38th. Zach's 11th in rebounding, Okur is 40th. Just want I want in an "all-star" center - some stiff who can't guard anybody, is a medicore scorer and pathetic rebounder. Mehmet Okur can't carry Carlos Boozer's jock strap, let alone Zach Randolph's.

And, Ray Allen's selection negates all the arguments that you need to play for a winning team to make the all-star team.

Portland 22-30 = 0.423
Seattle 19-32 = 0.373

If David Stern doesn't like the image of NBA players as a bunch of drug using ganstas he needs to set an example and stop smoking the stuff himself. What a tool.

BNM


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Un ****ing Believable!!!!

Zach Randolph has better stats than Ray Allen AND plays on a better team. Case closed.

Zach Randolph has MUCH better stats than Mehmet Okur, who plays for a better team but is the third or perhaps fourth best player on that team.

This is just ridiculous. Why does David Stern hate us? Is he still pissed off about Chris Dudley?

Stepping Razor


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. Add me to the list of those boycotting the "all-star" game. I'd rather watch grass grow than see Mehmet Okur stumble all over himself. The guy makes Bill Laimbeer look graceful.

P.S. At least Bill Laimbeer could rebound and made a watchable villian.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> *Stats don't tell the whole story*. The jazz have won 10-15 games easily if not more just by Okurs clutch shooting. I mean he has all these nights. He is the reason the jazz are on a 5 game winning streak right now. He his a big shot against the spurs, the suns, the bulls, and even the knicks while having the flu going on to score 29. Stern was looking at the team record of the jazz being 34-17 just like he was when he picked Howard a week earlier. Howard's stats are similar to Okurs, only Okur is 39% from the 3 on 238 attempts.


You're right. 

There's no way that stats alone could explain how much this selection blows...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> P.S. Add me to the list of those boycotting the "all-star" game. I'd rather watch grass grow than see Mehmet Okur stumble all over himself. The guy makes Bill Laimbeer look graceful.


I think I might watch the rookie game, but the all star weekend hasn't gotten my attention in about 15 years. 

I understand the fans not voting for him, and even the first run-through of replacements..but now it's just silly. I hope the team takes it's request to host the all star game off the table. 

Of course, I've felt that way for about 6-7 years now.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

The two picks should have been Zach and Deron Williams, by the way... Williams to play the point and also to placate the Jazz fans who feel that their good-but-not-great record entitles them to multiple players in the game, Zach because he's by far the best player not already in the team.

Now Okur can join Otis Thorpe and Jamaal Magloire in the Most Undeserving All Stars Ever club.

Boooooooooooo.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Okur I can understand. Without him, the Jazz wouldn't be ****. But Ray Allen? Are you kidding me David Stern? Didn't this dude miss like half the season already? And he's playing on the second-worst team in the west?


AHHHHHHHH. The pain of being a Blazer fan.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

makes you wonder if paul allen misered out, called stern and said zachie no.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Stats don't tell the whole story.


They do when your stats *S**U**C**K*. 

No way does Mehmet Okur deserve to be an "all-star". Okur is _maybe_ the third best player on his team (if you ignore his lack of defense and pisspour rebounding). Without Okur, the Jazz are still a pretty solid team. Without Zach, the Blazers are a bunch of rookies and CBA rejects.

BNM


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i hate stern hahaha


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Freshtown said:


> Okur I can understand. Without him, the Jazz wouldn't be ****.


Yeah, right. All they'd have left is the worthless Boozer guy and that scrub Deron Williams. And I know AK47 is having a down year, but he still plays more defense (and blocks more shots) in his sleep every night than Okur will in his entire career. Seriously, take out Okur and the Jazz are still a pretty decent team. Take out Zach Randolph and the Blazers would be looking up at the Boston Celtics.

BNM


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*OOOOOOHHHHHHH! UNBEAVABLE!* This is a ridiculous snub by Stern. *Okur???*


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I am sorry for Zach that he didn't get the nod... especially after busting his butt so hard to come back and then put up amazing numbers. But it's probably best he didn't make the team... (yet). You want to be the underdog... stay out of the attention until the run. The attention will come, Zach will be an all-star. No one really gives a rip about Zach outside of Portland or about the Blazers in general. They just are not on the national radar. 

Which means of course... the planets are aligning. Yes, the fans are starting to piss and moan about respect, and calls... they talk about taking crazy signs to the Rose Garden... and we have a young team with an old school coach that thrives on discipline.

Yep... we are going to win the Championship next year baby!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I might be alone on this, but I could careless about the all-star game and Zach making it isn't that big of a deal. I feel the same way about the rookie/sophomore game. All these are is exhibition games to excite the fans and don't mean anything in reality.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I might be alone on this, but I could careless about the all-star game and Zach making it isn't that big of a deal. I feel the same way about the rookie/sophomore game. All these are is exhibition games to excite the fans and don't mean anything in reality.


Well, you could say that last part about the NBA as a whole... but I agree with you about the all-star games. All-star weekend means a weekend where I don't watch any basketball. 

barfo


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Be Stern'd Roaches
Ripped By Stern

I love those puns. Portland got dissed. Plain and simple.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Holinger's take, before the announcement, pretty much summarizes my feelings on this topic:


> The idea that's gaining momentum is to put either Utah's Mehmet Okur or Deron Williams on the West All-Star team, because at 34-17 the Jazz deserve representation on the team and won't have any with Carlos Boozer out.
> 
> This is what I call the Parliament argument, because it makes it sound like we're electing some kind of basketball government and that the principality of Utah simply must be represented. As you can probably tell, I'm not a big supporter of this line of reasoning.
> 
> Not only has it been the basis for nearly every awful All-Star selection in recent history (take a bow, Tyrone Hill), but the basic premise turns the entire logic of selecting an All-Star team on its head. Everyone seems to forget that the idea is to put on a game for the fans by selecting the 12 best players. Somehow, that's been perverted into putting on a game for the coaches by selecting the 12 players with the best teammates.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/columns/weblogs/entry/9968984


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Stern is choosing guys like Okur over Randolph, not because their teams are winning, 
but because he knows that fans are more likely to watch an NBA Finals, or even a Conference Championship, if it features all-stars. If you try to convince fans that a player from a team with a chance to be in the finals (NBA or Conf) is one of the NBA's finest by making him an all-star, then maybe you could influence the ratings a bit down the road.

"See All-stars Okur and Boozer matchup with Howard and Nowitzki in the Western Conference Finals!!!"

Or more subliminally:

"Forget about missing Kobe and Yao. Okur and Howard are two of the best!"


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

That must be how Jamaal got in when he did.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

WHAT....**** okur. he is NO all-star. this is absolutely disgusting to me. a guard i could understand, but mehmet cant **** with zach in any aspect of the stat box.

stern is officially on my **** list.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

oh my goodness im mad at this!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hap said:


> So, maybe replace Nash with ooh, I don't know.....a point guard? You know, the position that now has only 1 player on the western conference roster?


Deron vs Okur, Deron is playing in the rookie vs Sophomore game, so they gave it to Okur.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Deron vs Okur, Deron is playing in the rookie vs Sophomore game, so they gave it to Okur.


that makes no sense. the rookie game and the all star game are not mutually exclusive. 

no sane fan thinks Okur is more talented than Williams. he's also not more key to the Jazz winning. he's also putting up less impressive stats. and it's not like Okur is blowing everyone away with his defense. 

had Williams been selected, I could've understood. but Okur? yeesh. 

it's Magloire all over again.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, right. All they'd have left is the worthless Boozer guy and that scrub Deron Williams. And I know AK47 is having a down year, but he still plays more defense (and blocks more shots) in his sleep every night than Okur will in his entire career. Seriously, take out Okur and the Jazz are still a pretty decent team. Take out Zach Randolph and the Blazers would be looking up at the Boston Celtics.
> 
> BNM


Okur has won like 10 games for the jazz. Without his clutch shooting the jazz record plumits. Without Okur and boozer getting injured, the jazz have no offense and lose a lot of games. Okur is a freaking stud and is the best clutch player in the NBA. You are looking at stats and judging it. The jazz are 23-3 when Okur scores 20 or more points, 11-14 when he does not. The blazers are 17-23 when Zach scores 20 or more, 5-8 when he does not.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

mook said:


> that makes no sense. the rookie game and the all star game are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> no sane fan thinks Okur is more talented than Williams. he's also not more key to the Jazz winning. he's also putting up less impressive stats. and it's not like Okur is blowing everyone away with his defense.
> 
> ...


wow, you should watch more of Okur. He is an all star that doesn't have the stats because Boozer has been playing well also while Deron has got 17 ppg of his own. The Jazz are a lot more team ordinated than the blazers. It just isn't feed it to Zach Randolph and watch the black hole work.

I agree that Deron should of went, but he is in his 2nd year... he will have more to come in the future.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

mook said:


> Holinger's take, before the announcement, pretty much summarizes my feelings on this topic:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime


hmmm... the same guy that before the season started thought the jazz would finish 14th in the western conference. the guy is a jazz hater and always has been one. He says nothing positive about the jazz. He also has the Jazz ranked #9 right now I believe out of his latest power rankings.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Okur has won like 10 games for the jazz. Without his clutch shooting the jazz record plumits. Without Okur and boozer getting injured, the jazz have no offense and lose a lot of games. Okur is a freaking stud and is the best clutch player in the NBA.


If you're going to use the "clutch" argument, then it's time to give Robert Horry a perennial All Star slot.



> You are looking at stats and judging it. The jazz are 23-3 when Okur scores 20 or more points, 11-14 when he does not. The blazers are 17-23when Zach scores 20 or more, 5-8 when he does not.


Umm, okay. The problem is that Okur isn't the first option on the Jazz, and sometimes not even the second. I like the Blazers chances too when Roy and/or Jack puts up over 20 points.

Comparing Zach and Okur is just silly. One is the third best player on a talented team, the other has put a team on his back. How many times has Okur faced a double or triple team and still scored?

Okur is having a season high in points with 18.2--we tore Zach apart for averaging that low his first season back from microfracture. His career high for rebounds is 9.1, and he's currently averaging a little over 7 per game. Zach has averaged more then Okur's career high three seasons out of six.

There are five 20/10 players in the league, and Zach leads all in scoring. All Star teams are about rewarding the best players. Not all players have the benefit of the Jazz' supporting cast. It's supposed to be about the best players, and this year Okur doesn't hold a candle to Zach.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i can understand okur going - no boozer, killing it in clutch, averaging 18 and 7.4 a game, and shooting 38.7 from 3's as a center. he's shooting better than RAY ALLEN. allen is the one that should not be going to the all-star game. his team is 2.5 games behind portland, with the team on pace to lose more games than last year. i would have been ok had they given both deron williams and okur spots. but ray allen? COME ON!

and i dont even like zach and i feel like he should have been chosen.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

How about this...

Leaving Zach out of the All-Star game assures that interest in the Blazers stays at a low in Portland and makes it easier for the NBA/Allen to move them to Seattle down the road. 

...just a thought.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

The more I think about this, more pissed off I get.

And the worst part of it is, NO ONE outside us Blazers fans really gives a rats patootie.

PBF


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just don't put much into it. Just think about a jazz player for a jazz player. Boozer isn't playing, so lets say he just gave his spot to memo. Because if Boozer was playing, then there would be no argument.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Just don't put much into it. Just think about a jazz player for a jazz player. Boozer isn't playing, so lets say he just gave his spot to memo. Because if Boozer was playing, then there would be no argument.


First, much respect to the Jazz for the great season they're having. But this argument is complete BS. The All-Star Game is about players, not teams. Just because your team is good doesn't mean you're entitled to an All-Star (or two). Okur is a very nice role player -- he reminds me of Sam Perkins, another nice role player -- but not an All-Star.

Zach Randolph is a better player than Mehmet Okur. Zach Randolph is having a better season than Mehmet Okur. 24 and 10. No one else in the NBA is averaging that. No one. Despite being double- and triple-teamed on every possession. How often does Okur face that kind of defense?

No NBA GM would trade Randolph for Okur, straight up.

Okur over Randolph is a complete crock.

And don't even get me started on Ray "My Team is Even Worse Than Portland's Rookies" Allen.

Stepping Razor


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Just don't put much into it. Just think about a jazz player for a jazz player. Boozer isn't playing, so lets say he just gave his spot to memo. Because if Boozer was playing, then there would be no argument.


Just stop dude. Admit that your team got a freebie and move along. You can't compare Okur to Zach. You just can't. That would be like if Zach made the team, got hurt, and they made Brandon Roy an All-Star. B-Roy is having a great rookie season, but he's not an All-Star (not yet). I don't see why you feel like you have to validate this selection from Stern.


----------

